# what is the treatment for low progesterone levels?



## jewel83 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone know if there is a treatment for low progestrone levels? I know that the levels are supposed to be around 30 but mine was recorded on my last cycle as 1 .......  what does this mean? Is it actually possible to get pregnant with such a low level?  I am currently on 100mg of clomid and had a scan today (day 12) and the follicles were 10mm and 11mm.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Progesterone is produced from the corpus luteum which is the area of the follicle where the egg ruptured.  They look for a level of 30 nmol/l or over to indicate that a mature egg has been released.  If the levels are in the 20's then this would be classed as borderline so could be that egg just wasn't quite mature enough or tested on wrong day.  Progesterone peaks at 7dpo which is ideally when should be tested...having tested on cd21 assumes ovulation on cd14.

If you only had a progesterone level of 1 nmol/l then this would indicate no ovulation ie no egg released.....or it could just mean that you're ovulating much later in your cycle and not being tested on right day.  Obviously you need to ovulate to get pg but also need a good progesterone level as it is this that prepares the womb lining for possible implantation, prevents the womb lining from shedding and sustains early pregnancy until placenta takes over completely.

As you had 2 follicles on cd12 then perhaps you're just going to ovulate later.  They like to see the follicle be minimum of around 18mm before it pops to ensure the egg inside it mature.

Fingers crossed that one or both of those follicles matures nicely and you get at least one good egg released  

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jewel83 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you so much for your answer Natasha, it has really helped to put my mind at ease   i'm guessing now that if the higher dose of clomid works this time then my progestrone levels will naturally rise. Rather than my intial thought that even if the clomid works my levels would be too low for it to make any difference!

Thanks again

Jewel83


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep that's right....assuming you ovulate fine then your progesterone levels should rise.

Some women do have a problem with lower progesterone levels and this can cause the womb lining to break down to quickly, therefore doesn't support implantation and pregnancy....if you have progesterone issues then your consultant may prescribe you some progesterone support such as Cyclogest.

Good luck hun 
Natasha


----------

